# Shawne Williams



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

How good of an NBA prospect is he? His a freshman, he put up solid stats. He's 6'9" and playing PF currently. Does he have range? Is he a tweener like Antawn Jamison?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I am thinking more in the mold of a Rashard Lewis...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I am thinking more in the mold of a Rashard Lewis...


Good comparison.

I love his stroke.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

My Antawn Jamison comparison was based solely on my assumption. I've never saw him play. But. I've read some article about him while he was still in HS. Based on what I read on the article, he sounds like a lottery talent. If he's really comparable to Rashard Lewis, that means he's a 3 in the NBA. And he has a good size for a 3, 6'9" and 225 lbs (based on ESPN profile). Why is he not in either draftexpress.com and nbadraft.net mock up draft for 2006 and 2007? Is there an unknown issue about him? attitude problem maybe?

It's just that he's probably about as good as any freshman this year: Josh McRoberts, Brandon Rush, Greg Paulus, etc. But, he doesn't get as much publicity as his peers. Do you guys think he's being underrated by the college basketball media or he's just not that good?

EDIT: Sorry, I did find them in nbadraft.net and draftexpress mock. But he's considered as mid to late 1st round pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well he should have been drafted last year, but he kept getting poor reviews from draft scouts. That kid is a terrific talent and it's a shame he didnt have the grades two years ago, because if he did, he'd be in the league by now.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Williams has a nice stroke that reminds me of Tracy McGrady's, however, he is not Tracy McGrady as a player. I agree his more of a Rashard Lewis type if you ask me, good comparison.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Rashard Lewis is dead on. Shawne is a perimeter oriented PF, who can play SF if needed. Like Lewis, he has little ball handling skills, some resemblence of a post game, but his shooting is by far the strongest point of his game.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I dunno. 

I think he can block shots in the NBA, which Lewis doesn't. I'm not certain he will be as natural and skilled a scorer as Lewis, but may be a better defender, and I am suspect he will find his teammates more often. For a 6-9 freshman he is a really good passer. 

I throw out another name. Lamar Odom.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> I throw out another name. Lamar Odom.


I think Odom is overused as a comparison because people really underrate Odom's point guard skills. I mean there are only three people in the league with his height and court vision. They are LeBron James, and Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I think Odom is overused as a comparison because people really underrate Odom's point guard skills. I mean there are only three people in the league with his height and court vision. They are LeBron James, and Shaun Livingston.


You are dead on brother. Everyone is soooo quick to throw out the Odom comparision with a perimeter oriented big man. Well there are a few things that must be noted.

First, Lamar Odom's size and perimeter skill package are literally a "once every ten years" find. He is 6'11 and can legitimatley play all five positions. In his rookie year with the Clippers and at Rhode Island, he did play all five positions. He can shoot the three, and most importantly break guards down off of the dribble, which is something that Williams, nor any of these other "Odom clones" can do at all.

While we're on the topic of ball handling, Williams' ball handling skills are virtually non existent at the moment. He can put the ball on the floor a couple of times and get to the basket, but his ball handling skills are subpar for a SF right now and aren't even close to being on Odom's level.

Finally, Odom's rebounding and defense are much better then Williams' are at the moment. While Odom is by no means a "lockdown" defender, he can at least contain his man and is a very good rebounder. Williams is an average rebounder at best for his size and does not have the perimeter quickness to guard SF's at all (which was shown in the HS all star games).

Regardless, I am still a very big fan of Shawne Williams and feel he will be a nice player in the league. He just has wayyy too many holes in his game right now to even be mentioned in the same breath as Lamar Odom IMO.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

And Rodzilla successfully squashes the Lamar Odom comparison.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

but then again at the same time it is odoms' "total package" or versatility that prevents him from becoming the nba's elite players. coaches do not know where is the best to play him.
he might nv be an all star till a coach plays him in a fixed position. true superstars stick to a position


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

i think Williams is has a better O then Odom better Odom has the better all around game


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Rodzilla said:


> You are dead on brother. Everyone is soooo quick to throw out the Odom comparision with a perimeter oriented big man. Well there are a few things that must be noted.
> 
> First, Lamar Odom's size and perimeter skill package are literally a "once every ten years" find. He is 6'11 and can legitimatley play all five positions. In his rookie year with the Clippers and at Rhode Island, he did play all five positions. He can shoot the three, and most importantly break guards down off of the dribble, which is something that Williams, nor any of these other "Odom clones" can do at all.
> 
> ...


Everything you say about Odom is true.

But you are missing something big time. No-one is "comparing" Shawne Williams "at the moment" to Odom OR Rashard Lewis.

These discussions are based on projections of what Shawne Williams (or whoever prospect) might become after a few years.

That said, I don't think he will ever have the PG skills of Odom. He might rebound with him, but probably not. IMO he is very likely, however, to be a better, or much better, passer than Rashard Lewis. And he is already a better shot blocker than Rashard.

And his scoring ability may be more Odom-like (very good) that Lewis-like (scary).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Odom is a freak of nature. He moves like a point guard, at 6'11. 

Shawne Williams moves like a wing at 6'9. Williams isn't ever going to have Odom's mobility, athleticism, or court vision. Williams is a smooth athlete, not an exposive athlete. He does have a sweet shooting stroke, and certain elements of Lewis' off the dribble game. 

To me, the Lewis comparison stands. 

Other than both of them being skinny, tall, perimeter players, I don't see the Odom comparison at all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

From the games I've seen of him (MSG games, Cincy), I thought of him as a sort of an uber-James Jones.

Which I guess would be Rashard Lewis.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Shawne Williams is one of the three most impressive freshman NBA prospects I've seen this year. The other two being Julian Wright and Brandon Rush at Kansas.

Williams has a great stroke from the perimeter.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

wad abt tyler hansbrough? hes a stud performing miles better than julian wright who aint even playing much


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Not sure about your Julian Wright assessment, he was poor in the High School AS games and he hasn't done much yet for Kansas. Hansbrough needs a few years of college, but he can probably make the league at some point.

The guy you'll all be talking about in 3 or 4 years is Marcus Landry at Wisconsin. See what Alando Tucker does? Now give him a few inches, better defense, and a better shot. Landry's going to be sick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really dont know how to classify him. He can shoot it and is developing a pretty nice post up game. I hope he doesnt come out this year though, get some more time developing his game. On a side note, Julian Wright of Kansas is another big with guard skills


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> The guy you'll all be talking about in 3 or 4 years is Marcus Landry at Wisconsin. See what Alando Tucker does? Now give him a few inches, better defense, and a better shot. Landry's going to be sick.


Is Landry really that versitile? He seems like he doesn't have the handles to be a 3, ala Alando.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> How good of an NBA prospect is he? His a freshman, he put up solid stats. He's 6'9" and playing PF currently. Does he have range? Is he a tweener like Antawn Jamison?


NBA Comparison: Joe Johnson

Strengths: Has tremendous versatility, at 6-9 Shawne can play from the 1-thru-4 positions ... Advanced offensive game, really understands how to play ... Great one on one skills offensively ... Great vision, passing skills ... Good ball handler, almost second nature ... Can create for himself or others off the dribble drive ... Consistent jump shot, with range out to three point ... A highlight reel waiting to happen ... Extremely long wingspan makes him a terrific rebounder and shot blocker ... Good competitor, doesn't back down from a challenge, as he showed squaring off with Adam Morrison after being pushed ... His body is not far from being NBA ready ...

Weaknesses: Low-release point on his jumper could cause problems at the next level ... Will need to develop better defensive technique, more intensity ... Quickness is very good, but won't stand out on the next level ... Still must add strength and conditioning ... 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/shawnewilliams.asp


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

6'9 with a 7'3 wingspan now thats crazy


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

After seeing him in the Texas game I've soured on him quite a bit. He's still a lottery pick, but not a high lottery guy. Can't really get his own shot, he shot really isn't all that good. If Calipari works with him individually, he can be a great player, but he needs to increase a lot of skills and DEFINITELY his basketball IQ.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> After seeing him in the Texas game I've soured on him quite a bit. He's still a lottery pick, but not a high lottery guy. Can't really get his own shot, he shot really isn't all that good. If Calipari works with him individually, he can be a great player, but he needs to increase a lot of skills and DEFINITELY his basketball IQ.


It doesn't help that his PG is a hog, and whatever touches he doesn't get, Carney does..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

vigilante said:


> It doesn't help that his PG is a hog, and whatever touches he doesn't get, Carney does..


But he himself is always looking for his shot, well from what have seen. I really dont understand how a team can have so many shot happy players


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

IV said:


> NBA Comparison: Joe Johnson
> 
> Strengths: Has tremendous versatility, at 6-9 Shawne can play from the 1-thru-4 positions ... Advanced offensive game, really understands how to play ... Great one on one skills offensively ... Great vision, passing skills ... Good ball handler, almost second nature ... Can create for himself or others off the dribble drive ... Consistent jump shot, with range out to three point ... A highlight reel waiting to happen ... Extremely long wingspan makes him a terrific rebounder and shot blocker ... Good competitor, doesn't back down from a challenge, as he showed squaring off with Adam Morrison after being pushed ... His body is not far from being NBA ready ...
> 
> ...


 I dont understand how he can be compared to Joe Johnson when he never plays the point guard position. It doesnt really seem like he can create his own shot as shown in the texas game. He never handles the ball to know if he can handle the ball really well. Though he does do a pretty good job of posting up players and scoring over them.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's not. I would never let him handle the ball, and I don't really consider Darius Washington a big ball hog, everyone on the team seems to get their shots, it just seems like the whole team is madly in love with the three. Based on talent, Memphis is the best team in the country, but I could see them getting knocked off early in the Tournament.

Just watch the end of the Texas game, Williams has guys wide open for the threes and although the situation was drastic, he just kept heaving up ugly threes. His form looked horrible and he didn't even look for his teammates. He's one of those guys who could go from lottery pick as a freshman, to undrafted if he stays for 3 or 4 years and doesn't work to improve himself.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Rashard Lewis and Charlie V. mix.

He will be in the top 10 because I think he is going to standout on memphis during the tournament because he is their most reliable post scoring option.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> 6'9 with a 7'3 wingspan now thats crazy


That's what Marvin Williams measured out at during the predraft measurements.


----------



## bayoubach (Feb 13, 2006)

Williams is a great talent, esp. as a fresh. I have seen him play several times this year. He is averaging around 14 a game and that is being the 3rd option on that team behing Carney and Washington. Williams needs at least another year at Memphis after this one to refine some of his skills and to be the man once Carney graduates. Williams should average 21 pts a game next year and then be a top 8 pick in the 2007 draft.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well he should have been drafted last year, but he kept getting poor reviews from draft scouts.


Read: Draftexpress?


----------

